# Alpha Pistols POS?



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I bought a nickel plated, 209 primer, Alpha blank gun, serial number 6129063489, some time in August. It worked great for about half a brick of Remington primers. Then it started getting stiff to operate and I ran out of Remington primers. I used up some CCI primers and am now working on a brick of Federal primers. The damn gun has been fighting me every step of the way since the first half brick. I soaked it overnight in a generous layer of break free and I got it working in the house and kinda working out in the field. I've tryed cleaning it using break free playing with it in various ways. 

I believe the problem lies with the extractor. You can see where one of the six little protrusions from the extractor is rubbing on the frame both when the cylinder is rotated back into the frame after reloading and when the cylinder rotates when the pistol is cycled for a new round.

What I'm thinking of doing is taking a dremel tool and relieving the frame where the extractor protrusions are wearing a groove in the back of the frame. I've also thought of filing off the protrusions a 32nd or so and see if that helps. I'm more in favor of relieving the frame as there's lots of metal there and if I remove metal from the protrusions maybe there won't be enough left to rotate the cylinder when pulling the hammer back or pulling the trigger.

Has anyone else had this problem? What was your fix if you had it?

I left my pistol out in the chair the other night while training for someone else to use. The lady couldn't get the cylinder to rotate and couldn't get the cylinder open. If it can't be used for the purpose intended then this thing is a piece of ****. It's really funny. I just break freed and cleaned up the cylinder parts. The empty pistol cycled through 20 times with me pulling trigger and it wasn't harder to pull the trigger than it should have been. I opened the cylinder after the dry firing and tried to close it, it wouldn't close without hard force and then wouldn't cycle when I pulled the trigger. I had to forceably pull the hammer back to make it cycle. This was in the house warm and dry with after an oiling wipe out.

I wouldn't suggest any one else buy an Alpha pistol until they get a fix for it. I'm kinda thinking when they drilled the hole for the cylinder hinge they got a slight cant to it making the cylinder fit unsquare with the frame. Everything works until a little dirt gets under the extractor somehow and it binds against the frame. I can usually loosen it if I'm using the gun but it's time consuming and nobody else knows how to keep it working.

Damn, don't cha just love semi expensive toys that don't work?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard,

I was talking with Gman in chat last night and he was saying the same thing.  But his was the 22 model, not the 209. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread as I had originally planned to buy David a couple for Christmas 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Howard, I have had my two Alpha blue finish primer pistols since July with ZERO problems. I have shot several hundred thru them with* "Winchester 209 primers"*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I soaked this thing in more break free and now the cylinder won't lock up and the hammer won't go back. I found the case it came in and Zinger Winger is the importer and who you contact for service. It is still under warantee so I emailed them. I'll let you all know what I find out. I'm a little peeved, for ~$180.00 it should work.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Howard, sorry to read about your problems with the Alpha.

Only glitch I've had with mine is the cyclinder release. Not as smooth as I would like. It is a sign of poor quality. Does't really stick but not smooth at all. Put a drop of breakfree on it and it helps a little.

So far, I used about 100 CCI primers and 200 Winchester. At this point, I don't think I would buy another. 

I tend to use my 20 gauage with light field loads when tossing a dead duck. My Rem 1100 is light enough that I can hold it above my head with one arm when shooting and the cost of 20 guage ammo is 17 cents per round. I like the louder bang from the 20 guage. I also shoot my fliers with it. 

I think I'm done buying blank pistols.

I have a nice Ruger .22 and shoot live ammo in it as well when tossing dead ducks. Just as inexpensive as primers or blanks and louder. I'll use it when I'm training and not close to any homes.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Well guys, Frank, the guy from Trailbazing that imports the ALFA called me a couple of nights ago and we spent about an hour on the phone.

He says my problem is using Rem nail gun loads instead of regular 22 blanks in the gun. nail gun loads have very thin cases, they split and blow backwards out of the cylinder back against the frame. He is sending me some CCI blanks to use.

I still think that there is not enough clearlance between the cylinder and Frame, or the shells are not recessed enough to allow for it.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

JUNK, I'd rather want a NEF than own a dozen each of all the rest.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any updates Howard? Gerard?

FOM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Update -

The new CCIs are basicly just crimp loads - very short.

Only trained with them two days, but they preformed well.
Not one jam, and they unload very easily.
My release for the swingout cylinder is loosing up and is getting better each day.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Any updates Howard? Gerard?



I sent mine to Zinger Winger on the 3rd of November for waranty repair.

Haven't heard a word.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I have blued 209 and prob I've had is cylinder swinging out to far and when I go to eject primers the whole clynder slides back.

Any one having that problem?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm still "banging along" with my 10 year old Day's End Six Shooter


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Junk !Nothing but problems.I wish I had my days end six shooter back


----------

